# تعلن الكنيسه المصريه الارثوذكسيه



## BITAR (14 مايو 2011)

*تعلن الكنيسه المصريه الارثوذكسيه *


*عن *


*بدء الدوره الصيفيه لتعليم استخدام الاسلحه *


*المركونه في الكنيسه و اللي مش مستخدمينها *


*واللي زي قلتها دي  *​

*وذلك في الاسلحه الاتيه   :
1- اسلحه بيضاء للمبتدئين .. ملايكه حضانة و ابتدائي
2- مسدسات و قنابل ... اعدادي
3- دبابات و رشاشات و ترويض اسود .... ثانوي
ومفاااااااااااجأه الدوره الصيفيه
دورات مكثفه طيارات اف 16 لمرحله الشباب*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2011)

لو عايزين مدرسين
هههههههههههههه
حاضرون..


----------



## bob (14 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه تحفه بجد
طيب الرجال و النساء حيمسكوا الارشيف و التعينات؟*


----------



## besm alslib (14 مايو 2011)

*طبعا انا هشارك فيها بالثلث كمان ههههههههه*

*ولا يا بوب انا عن نفسي اقل من دبابه او عالاقل قاذف ار بي جي مش هرضى طبعااااا *

*ال ارشيف ال ههههههههه*


*موضوع كتير حلو واجا بوقتو مناسب مع الكلام اللي طالع في الفتره دي عن الكنيسه *

*بس على الله ميدخلش مسلم ....... ويفتكر الموضوع جد ويصدق ويروح ينقله للمنتديات الاسلاميه ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2011)

*دة انا ظابط بقى ومش عارف لانى بخدم فى مدارس الاحد هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2011)

*انا من اجتماع السيدات 
آخد إيه معايا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 مايو 2011)

*وهناك صواريخ أرض جو 
مخزونة فى صلوات الأجبية​​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 مايو 2011)

*طيب ليه مش جايبين سيرة النووي 
أنا بمووووووووت في القنابل النووي :smile02​*


----------



## sparrow (14 مايو 2011)

*هههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (14 مايو 2011)

> *ومفاااااااااااجأه الدوره الصيفيه
> دورات مكثفه طيارات اف 16 لمرحله الشباب *



وااااو
طول عمرى نفسى ابقى طيار 
ويا سلام بقى لو تعملوا قسم للغواصات
انا عن نفسى مشترك فى الاتنين يبقى جوى ومائى
وتعمللنا بسين صغير كده نتدرب فيه بالغواصات
​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مايو 2011)

طيب ليه بس نفضح نفسنا ونقول اننا هنبدا التدريبات

النصاري كدا ميعرفوش يدارو علي شمعتهم

وبما اني مدرس مدراس أحد قد الدنيا ها اشيل الهم لاني اكيد كدا المناهج هتزيد ههههههه

هنضيف تعليم استخدام السلاح


----------



## بايبل333 (14 مايو 2011)

*علشان بنفذ قرآني وضميري منسوف .* ​ 

* فإن أي شخص يتصرف بجنون العظمة معقول بمجرد قبول الوهم بجنون العظمة التي هو على التمثيل. ولكن من الوهم له هذا أمر غير منطقي ، وليس سلوكه. والمشكلة هي الحصول له أن يرى أن الوهم له لا تنسجم لا مع الواقع. في الغالبية العظمى من الإسلام السني اليوم ، يتم حظر الوصول إلى العقار بسبب تخلي. الفرضية التي فقدت مصداقيتها والسبب في ذلك هو الوهم الذي كانوا يعانون. فمن الصعب جدا الحصول عليها لتحقيق هذا لأن فرضية واحدة لاهوتية -- أن الله هو الإرادة الصرفة والقوة وليس العقل.*

*عقول المسلمون فى اجازة دائمــــــــة.....*



* 

*


----------



## soso a (14 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
وانا مشاااااااارك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2011)

*مممممم ...*
*سوف يتم نقل الموضوع للقسم الخاص *
*حتى لا يتم التعرف على أسرارنا الحربية :fun_lol:*
*وللتنويه ..*
*أنا القائدمقام مرمر بقوم بالتدريب أيضا :fun_oops:*
*لأستخدام سلاح السنج *
*والسنجة فى الرنجة :mus13:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (14 مايو 2011)

*علم وينفذ ..... أين المناهج ... الرجاء نشرها في أقرب وقت ممكن *​


----------



## Basilius (14 مايو 2011)

*نسيتو تطوير الاشعه الفوق محشيه واشعه تحت الركبه اللي اتكلمنا عنها  ! *


----------



## mero_engel (14 مايو 2011)

اخيررااااااااا هلعب بالصواريخ


----------



## صوت الرب (15 مايو 2011)

متى تبدأ دورة " ترويض اسود "


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

مفيش طايرات ميراج واباتشي يا بيتر ؟؟ هههه يلا بالمرة ما هيا ناقصة اباتشي بقا ويبقي كدا خلصنا الجيش هههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

وياريت نشوف صواريخ عابرة القارات 
لتاسونيهات الخدمة 
واهو حاجة يسلوا نفسهم بيها 
إلي ان يتم استيراد قنابل عنقودية 
هههههههههه ​


----------



## zezza (15 مايو 2011)

*:ura1::ura1::ura1:
طول عمرى نفسى اسوق  اف 16  
اخيرا يا رب امنتيتى اتحققت و هتنقل من مرحلة الدبابات لمرحلة الطيارات *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

وماذا عن كبار السن


----------



## النهيسى (15 مايو 2011)

*يرجى ذكر مده الدوره والمكافأت والتغذيه
هههههه
فكره رااائعه جدا شكراا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

انا عايزة طيارات هههههههههههه

تحفة جدا

شكرا ليك استاذ بيتر


----------



## dr.kirols (15 مايو 2011)

هههههههههه انت جبتها منين دي انا اللي مألفها هي وصلت لموقع الكنيسه العربيه كماااااااااااااان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *تعلن الكنيسه المصريه الارثوذكسيه *
> 
> 
> *عن *
> ...


*سمعت ان فيه كورس اغتيالات و قناصه بدل الافتقاد  للخدام ..احب اسجل اسمي​*


----------



## dr.kirols (15 مايو 2011)

ودي كانت كمالتها اما اجتماع كبار السن ف مفيش جديد قنابل نوويه صناعه منزليه للحجز و الاستعلام مع ابونا في مخزن الاسلحه تاني اوضه و انت داخل على ايدك اليمين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
وتعلن الكنائس عن قنابل مسيلة للمحبة ....... يووووه للدموع قصدى بعرض خاص 
كل 8 قنابل عليهم 18 باكو مناديل لمسح الدموع وذلك للمشتركين فى الدورة التدريبية فقط هههههههه
ويا من لم تشتركوا حتى الان سوف تندمون يوم لا ينفع الندم 

موضوع جامد استاذ بيتر 
هههههههه*
​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 مايو 2011)

*خللوا بالكم ...
بعد كل قداس.. بيقف واحد بقفه عند باب الكنيسه يوزع قنابل علي شعب الكنيسه و همه خارجين من القداس​*


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2011)

*.... جائنا البيان التالي .....*

*تم فتح صندوق برقم 98764 ببنك فيصل السلفي*
*لقبول التبرعات والمعونات وأي أضافات تراها مناسبة .... لبدأ الدورات الصيفية لتعليم النشئ والشباب وكبار السن علي أستخدام الأسلحة أو القنابل أو البونب وكل علي قدر أستطاعته *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*وانا عايزة رشاش وصايا
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (16 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههه
طيب مفيش حاجه مخصوصه للخريجين
ولا الشباب من الجامعه فيما فوق

عموما معاكوا ههههههههه
*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (16 مايو 2011)

كلها دورات جميلة بس عاوزين دورة 

لاجتماع السيدات ممكن تنفع دى 

 اسلحه بيضاء وتصنيع قنابل يدوية من مية البصل ​


----------

